

Ask HN: What are your goals for 2009? - pjharrin

Ask HN: What are your goals for 2009?
======
pavelludiq
I hope to survive my time in prison(high school) with out dying of boredom. I
hate this crap!

~~~
donw
For what it's worth, I wish I had spent more time on the boring crap in high
school.

------
mlLK
Get a degree, get out of my parent's basement, and get a job.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Leave my job, get out of my parents' basement, do a startup.

------
donw
To get back on the horse.

To be unusually frank on the Internet: 2008 and 2007 have been incredibly bad
years for me, in a way that I'm just not willing to detail on a public forum.
The goal for 2009 is to keep plugging away at my startup, hopefully for our
January launch, and to try and enjoy life -- something that hasn't been
possible for a few years.

------
mikeyur
1\. Finish high school (got about 3 more months of online-schooling)

2\. Move out

3\. ???

4\. Profit (and/or get laid, either one)

------
soc
make my first 1$ after 6 mos. development (1500 hours):)

~~~
donw
Good luck.

------
answerly
I'd say that my overarching goal for '09 is to be a part of the solution
rather than wasting time complaining about the problem.

------
gaius
To sneak some Haskell into production.

------
safetytrick
Profit from the next two weeks of intense polishing and releasing my product
week 1 of January 09!

------
brentr
I plan to learn Galois Theory and Quantum Field Theory.

------
pjharrin
My main one is to have my first web app launch

------
lionheart
Grow my company.

------
epi0Bauqu
Users.

